# LCDR Rock Blais - US Navy SEAL



## Ex3 (Aug 30, 2007)

Rock Blais - June 17, 1961 - August 30 2001.

Lieutenant Commander Rock Edward Blais, of Virginia Beach, a US Navy SEAL and member of the United States Special Operations Command Parachute Team died on Thursday, August 30th, 2001 from complications after being injured while parachuting into Raymond James Stadium in Tampa, Florida, where he was stationed.

LCDR Blais was a Naval Officer and SEAL for over 13 years. A few highlights of his numerous military accomplishments include over 1000 parachute jumps, three Navy Commendation Medals, the Joint Service Achievement Medal, and a Navy Achievement Medal.

Lieutenant Commander Blais’ passing was preceded by the death of his mother, Florence and the recent death of his infant daughter, Aubrey. Survivors include his wife, Hollie; his son and daughter, Scott and Kathryn of New York; his father, Master Chief Thomas Blais (US Navy Seal-Ret.) and sisters, Maria Goodman and Eva Anderson, all of Virginia.


----------



## pardus (Aug 30, 2007)

RIP...

Warm thoughts to you D.


----------



## EATIII (Aug 30, 2007)

R.I.P. LCDR Blais "warrior Forever"



sorry for your loss D!


----------



## x SF med (Aug 30, 2007)

RIP LCDR, Blue Skies Warrior.

Prayers out D.


----------



## tova (Aug 30, 2007)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 30, 2007)

RIP.
Thank you for sharing D.  Ill be thinking of you today.
Love,
L


----------



## Ravage (Aug 30, 2007)

RIP sea warrior, Valhala welcomed another hero 

Old news but still sad...


----------



## Laxmom723 (Aug 30, 2007)

> his son and daughter, Scott and Kathryn of New York; his father, Master Chief Thomas Blais (US Navy Seal-Ret.) and sisters, Maria Goodman and Eva Anderson, all of Virginia.



You & the family are in my prayers today D. 

Give the kids an extra hug from me. He would be so proud, you've raised two fine children. 

P


----------



## Kurt V (Aug 30, 2007)

Ah damn. RIP.


----------



## Queen Beach (Aug 30, 2007)

Special thoughts to you and the Kids D.

I admire you and your strength!


----------



## elle (Aug 30, 2007)

RIP

Terribly sorry for your loss, special prayers to you and yours


----------



## Olive Drab (Aug 30, 2007)

Dawn,
Im sorry for your loss


----------



## Typhoon (Aug 30, 2007)

RIP Lt. Cdr. Blais. Thank you for your service and sacrifice to us all...

You and your family are always in my thoughts and prayers, D. I deeply admire the way that you have bravely carried on, and for the extrordinary job you have done in raising your two fine children...


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 30, 2007)

RIP

Prayers out to you, Ex, and the kids and the rest of the family.

LL


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 30, 2007)

RIP.


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 30, 2007)

Blue Skies...  My thoughts are with your kids Ex.


----------



## DoctorDoom (Aug 31, 2007)

RIP LCDR, and my sympathies still D.


----------



## Alvitr (Aug 31, 2007)

RIP warrior 
Keep the Naglfar crew on short string.


----------



## rv808 (Aug 31, 2007)

RIP Sir, and thank you for your service.
.  

Will have a drink for him tonight.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 1, 2007)

RIP LCDR     He would be proud of you D.   Your in our thoughts.


----------



## Echo300 (Sep 4, 2007)

RIP...


----------



## 0699 (Sep 4, 2007)

Damn.

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Ex3 (Aug 30, 2008)

You are missed.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Aug 30, 2008)

RIP SEAL


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 30, 2008)

Rest Easy SEAL.


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 30, 2008)

Thinking of your kids, D.  RIP Rock.


----------



## car (Aug 30, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers out, D.


----------



## tova (Aug 30, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 30, 2008)

Fair winds and following seas, Seal.  Your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## Paddlefoot (Aug 30, 2008)

RIP, Lt. Cmdr. Blais


----------



## Farang (Aug 30, 2008)

racing_kitty said:


> Fair winds and following seas, Seal.  Your family will be in my prayers.


"SEAL"
My prayers out to you Ex.


----------



## oldrecon (Aug 31, 2008)

Stay strong D thanks for sharing his story with us in Central Park, my kids see the row of benches and comment on the rock you place on his bench. Very good memory for us to keep him serving his fellow man.


----------



## Ex3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Eight years have passed since he left us.  

I like to imagine that he's in a permanent freefall now, having a blast.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Aug 30, 2009)

RIP, Lt. Cmdr. Blais

Sorry for your family's loss D.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Aug 30, 2009)

Sorry for your loss D....great pics of the little ones!!

RIP LCDR, Blue Skies Warrior.


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 30, 2009)

Fair winds and following seas, Sir.  You are in my prayers.


----------



## car (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks for the bump, D.

Fair winds and following seas, Rock.

Peace!


----------



## Poccington (Aug 30, 2009)

Rest easy, Sir.

Sorry for your loss Ex.


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 30, 2009)

Thoughts out for the family, D.


----------



## Laxmom723 (Aug 30, 2009)

Gypsy said:


> Thoughts out for the family, D.



Ditto... my best to you and your children.


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 30, 2009)

He's resting easy EX3 with his SEAL commrades. 


Thank you for your service LCDR Rock Blais.


----------



## Henchman (Aug 31, 2009)

RIP 

Thanks for your service


----------



## DoctorDoom (Sep 2, 2009)

My thoughts are with you D.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Sep 2, 2009)

thoughts and prayers to you and yours, D.


----------



## 7point62 (Sep 2, 2009)

I remember this. Deepest sympathy to you on this sad anniversary and hand salute to the memory of the LCDR.


----------



## rv808 (Oct 4, 2009)

A little late D, but prayers are with you...and a drink for him tonight.

RIP Sir.


----------



## ccford11 (Oct 4, 2009)

RIP. "The only easy day was Yesterday!"


----------



## Shortstack (Oct 4, 2009)

Godspeed..


----------



## Ex3 (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks everybody.


----------



## lancero (Oct 5, 2009)

RIP, warrior.

I am sorry for your lost.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Oct 5, 2009)

Rest easy LCDR, sorry for your loss Ex.....Blue Skies.


----------



## Ex3 (Aug 30, 2011)

I just can't believe that it's been 10 years. Rest in peace, Rock. :'(


----------



## Laxmom723 (Aug 30, 2011)

10 years, wow. My heart is with you and the kids today....


----------



## tova (Aug 30, 2011)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## rv808 (Aug 30, 2011)

RIP


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 30, 2011)

Rest In God's Peace SEAL.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 30, 2011)

RIP.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 30, 2011)

It doesn't seem that long.

RIP-Fair Winds and Following Seas.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Sep 3, 2011)

May He Rest In Peace!


----------

